# I need some information on Nigerian Dwarf goats!



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

I may be getting some NDs but I need to learn about them first. Not this year, but Dad says it is a possibility. I have actually found wethers around here for $75. If anyone can give me any information that would be great and I have a few specific questions.
1. Is $150 too much for 1 intact buckling?

2. Do I need 2 goats or can I keep just 1?

3. Do they need hay all year, or just in winter?

4. What all do I feed them?

5. How much space does 1 goat need?

6. What kind of structure is suitable?

7. How much does castration cost?

8. Is it better to castrate them?

9. Are ND bucks (or wethers) typically aggresive?

10. Should I just wait for a doe?

Quote Reply


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

1. $150 is pretty cheap for a buckling, in my area at least. For $150 I would not expect him to come with papers. I sell my wethers for $175. I almost never sell bucks but the least I've sold one for is $400. If he's worth less than that he's probably not worth leaving intact. In my area, unregistered bucks sell for about $200 or so.

2. You need at least 2. This part is absolutely not negotiable.

3. Unless you have plenty of good pasture, they need hay all year.

4. Grass hay, loose minerals, and clean water is all they need. I also feed just a tiny bit of Purina 16% Grower.

5. See answer to #2  

6. It doesn't need to be anything fancy as long as it keeps the wind and rain off. A large dogloo is fine, or a small shelter made out of pallets.

7. In my area, surgical castration in $300. I just band kids myself. Before I learned how, my neighbor did it for me for free. If you're banding young kids you should be able to find someone to do it for you very inexpensively.

8. YES!

9. Bucks can be aggressive. Properly raised/trained wethers are not. If you just want a pet, get wethers. Don't even begin to consider an intact buck until you get serious about breeding. 

10. Do you want the milk? If you just want pets, wethers are best. Does are fine too but they will come into heat every 21 days and they can be very noisy when they're in heat. Wethers don't have the hormones so they are better pets and very low maintenance.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

- check to see if the farm tested their herd. or at least purchased from tested herd.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

1. $150 is on the cheap side for an intact buck even without papers. I would actually worry about the health of that animal at such a cheap price. Is it from a herd that does disease testing? (CL, CAE, etc). This is SO important when you are first starting out. 

2. You need 2. No if ands or buts. 

3. They need hay all year unless you have a very healthy pasture. 

4. Wethers (neutered males) do well on grass hay, free choice minerals, and clean water.

5. I am going to answer for 2 goats since having just 1 is a no go- mini's don't need a ton of space! I have had two live happily in a 16ft X 32ft pen.

6. Depends on your climate! They definitely need an area where they can stay dry in the rain/snow. If you routinely have days on end of rain you will want that shelter to be big enough for them to have space to move around/eat/drink inside. If it rarely stays stormy where you are you can go with smaller shelters. 

7. Unsure about what the vet bill would be? but the breeder should do this before selling the kid to you or at least have advice on how to do it. If they are just selling intact bucks because they are too lazy to wether themselves I would steer clear of them! Even if you are getting bottle kids the breeder should set a date with you where you can bring the kids back to be neutered. 

8. YES. There is no need to have an intact buck if you are looking for a pet. They are smelly, pee on everything, can be more aggressive, and are NOT cute pets. 

9. Wethers are usually sweethearts- very happy go lucky dudes. Bucks will definitely fight with each other more during rut. 

10. If you just want pets for now I would go with wethers. Even if you do want to start breeding Nigerians in the future you don't need to start out with does. Get used to having goats before adding all the extra stuff that comes with breeding and kidding! Plus a good registered doe should start around $350 and up. As I said before- it is risky buying super cheap goats!

Hope this helps


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> 1. $150 is pretty cheap for a buckling, in my area at least. For $150 I would not expect him to come with papers. I sell my wethers for $175. I almost never sell bucks but the least I've sold one for is $400. If he's worth less than that he's probably not worth leaving intact. In my area, unregistered bucks sell for about $200 or so.
> 
> 2. You need at least 2. This part is absolutely not negotiable.
> 
> ...


Thanks! If I buy, Im nit buying from that person, I'll buy a wether from a breeder in my area. I dont have time to milk a goat twice a day. And I just want a pet, so I think I'll get wethers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FeatherFeetFarm said:


> Thanks! If I buy, Im nit buying from that person, I'll buy a wether from a breeder in my area. I dont have time to milk a goat twice a day. And I just want a pet, so I think I'll get wethers.


Hi and welcome to The Goat Spot. I will vouch for the even temperaments of wethers. They don't experience the hormonal mood swings and character changes of buck in rut or of a doe in heat and/or pregnancy. Basically, they are pretty mellow, laid back, and for a male, sweet as can be, pretty much 24/7 365 days a year. A wether is my favorite gender in goats so I might be a bit bias.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So it looks like you got all the questions answered, and you’re making the right call on getting wethers for pets. No hormone overloads to contend with. Haha. I agree to make sure you start with healthy animals from a reputable breeder. If you’re buying young bucklings that are too young to castrate, often you can take them back to the breeder (if you’re near them) to be banded when it’s time. 

I have a lot of pasture and forage and still offer hay 24/7, they just don’t eat a lot of it. Make sure you feed a balanced diet so your wethers don’t get urinary stones, which are a real danger to them. There are a lot of people here who can help with that if you want more information on the balanced diet. For shelter, I agree it needs to keep them out of the elements and I’ll add it needs to keep them safe from predators. 

I’d say the basics of what you need are good fences, an appropriate shelter, quality hay, loose minerals, and fresh water. 

I think there is a list on here somewhere of all the things it’s nice to have on hand (like medical supplies, hoof trimmers, etc.) and we can help with all the details as you get closer. 

I really enjoy my goats. I have NDs and they are affectionate, athletic little clowns. I bet you will love having some too. Feel free to ask any other questions. Welcome to TGS!


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

There are a few places in Arkansas I was looking at getting wethers from. And yes, this was just the basics. When it is confirmed that I am getting a goat, I will ask more specific questions. I will post the links to these places.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

$75 wethers. They have expensive does.


https://hillhollow-farm.square.site/for-sale



$100 wethers. And I could get bottle babies and make a stronger bond.




__





Nigerian Dwarf Goats For Sale ** Celebrating 35 Years of Raising Mini Goats







www.prairiewoodranch.com


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I glanced at both sites and both look good. And both test their herds, so that’s nice. The prices for the wethers seem very reasonable too.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I glanced at both sites and both look good. And both test their herds, so that’s nice. The prices for the wethers seem very reasonable too.


I thought so. Will come down to color, availability, personality, and price. Already one is cheaper.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

Prairie wood ranch has better eye candy. For 50 more dollars total, I would rather have prettier goats.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FeatherFeetFarm said:


> $100 wethers. And I could get bottle babies and make a stronger bond.


Raising a bottle baby is a time consuming, and sleep depriving adventure. Depending on age, those orphaned goats need to be fed around the clock every few hours. Even when they get a little older, all events have to be planned around the time frame for feedings. Very similar to the care and dedication a newborn human baby needs from a mother. The stronger bond being described is more of a total dependency on a human and can result in clingy behavior, difficulties in weaning and being integrated into a herd situation with other goats and are more prone to making unreasonable demands on the doe substitute human for time and attention after weaning that could extend into adulthood.

A strong bond can be formed with weanling goats that were dam raised. Dam raised kids learn how to behave like goats within the structure of the herd and also the role and position a keeper has for their care. This type of goat education is very important for their development both physically and emotionally.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Raising a bottle baby is a time consuming, and sleep depriving adventure. Depending on age, those orphaned goats need to be fed around the clock every few hours. Even when they get a little older, all events have to be planned around the time frame for feedings. Very similar to the care and dedication a newborn human baby needs from a mother. The stronger bond being described is more of a total dependency on a human and can result in clingy behavior, difficulties in weaning and being integrated into a herd situation with other goats and are more prone to making unreasonable demands on the doe substitute human for time and attention after weaning that could extend into adulthood.
> 
> *A strong bond can be formed with weanling goats that were dam raised. *Dam raised kids learn how to behave like goats within the structure of the herd and also the role and position a keeper has for their care. This type of goat education is very important for their development both physically and emotionally.


Thats what I was thinking. I dont have the time to milk a doe twice a day, so why would I have time to feed a kid every few hours. I found another place that sells wethers for $100. Ill put a link later.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

Prairie wood ranch has prettier goats. I think that is where Ill buy from if I buy.









Evergreen Acres Mini Farm Home Mount Ida AR


Evergreen Acres Mini Farm is located in Mount Ida AR and serves the surrounding area of Hot SPrings AR. We make handmade goat milk soap and offer tours of our animal farm.



www.evergreenacresminifarm.com


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

Just realized Prairie Wood is in NM. It came up on my google search as in AR.


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

Then I will probably get them from Hill Hollow Farm, since they are cheaper.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do know that you will need tight fencing for the minis. Small openings and nowhere to get on top of a structure and jump the fence. How much area do you have for them?


----------



## FeatherFeetFarm (8 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> Do know that you will need tight fencing for the minis. Small openings and nowhere to get on top of a structure and jump the fence. How much area do you have for them?


Yeah. We will have to buy fencing. I have as much space as they need! Up to l believe 5 acres of good pasture. 2 goats shouldn't need any more then that.


----------

